# Syntax error on token ")", delete this token



## messmar (3. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

was mache ich hier falsch:

P.S: habe hier im Archive gesucht und fand was Ähnliches, aber es hat mir nicht geholfen. 

Ich bin auch kein Java Experte. Aber ich versuche zur Zeit mich intensive damit zu beschäftigen. Ich muss beruflich ab und zu mal mit JSP was erledigen etc...

Vielen Danke im Vorraus.

Gruß
Messmar


```
<%!   

public String error="";

boolean checkEmailAddress(String pstrEmail){// eMail Adresse
    // pruefe ob der String ungleich null
    // und ob das Zeichen @ vorhanden ist 
    if (pstrEmail!= null && pstrEmail.indexOf("@") != -1){
      // pruefe ob der Punkt nach dem Zeichen @ kommt
      if(pstrEmail.lastIndexOf(".") > pstrEmail.lastIndexOf("@")){ 
        // pruefe die Domain Kennung (<= 3 Zeichen &&  >= 2 Zeichen) 
        if(pstrEmail.substring(pstrEmail.lastIndexOf(".")+ 1, pstrEmail.length()).length() <= 3
            && pstrEmail.substring(pstrEmail.lastIndexOf(".")+ 1, pstrEmail.length()).length() >= 2)   
        {         
          return(true);
        }
      }
    }                     
    return(false);
} 
%>
<%
  
  String sEmail_1 = request.getParameter("mail");
  String sEmail_2;
  //String error;
  
  if (sEmail_1 == null){
  	sEmail_2 ="";
	error="";
	}else if(sEmail_1 != null && checkEmailAddress(sEmail_1) != true)){
	sEmail_2 = request.getParameter("mail");
	error="eMail Adresse ist falsh";
    }
%>
```


----------



## Tyg3r (3. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

Klammer zuviel.
Token-Fehler weisen meist auf Klammern jeglicher Art (runde, geschweifte) hin.


```
if (sEmail_1 == null){
  	sEmail_2 ="";
	error="";
}
else if(sEmail_1 != null && checkEmailAddress(sEmail_1) != true){
	sEmail_2 = request.getParameter("mail");
	error="eMail Adresse ist falsh";
}
```


Gruß tyg3r


----------



## messmar (3. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank schon Mal ;-) Ich bin jetzt einen Schritt weiter gekommen.

jetzt habe folgenden Fehler:


```
The local variable sEmail_2 may not have been initialized
```

Obwohl ich jetzt die Variable sEmail_2 oben als Globale definiere:

```
public String sEmail_2;
```

Danke und gruß
Messmar


----------



## Tyg3r (3. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

komme aus der PHP-Ecke, aber vielleicht kann ich ja doch helfen 
Zeige den Code mal bitte komplett.

Also ab Deklaration der Variable bis dort hin, wo sie benötigt wird.

Gruß tyg3r


----------



## messmar (3. Oktober 2007)

Stop Stop ;-)

habe es. Ich habe vergessen trotz der Deklaration der sEmail_2 oben als globale Variable,die  andere Deklaration aus der If-Statment zu entfernen:


```
String sEmail;
```

Danke vielmals
Messmar


----------

